# How do you feel about polyamory? Part 1 of 4



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

How do you feel about trying a polyamorous relationship? And to be specific, I mean one in which your partner has at least one other partner - not you with a harem that are all exclusive to you.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Not for me. I know some folks think it's fine to stay open with the possibilities, but since I tend to put a strong investment in a partner, it would be demanding of them to put just as much energy into me whilst also trying to balance time spent with another. My own time and energy are limited because I spread them evenly across all my projects, with a little more on my partner. If I had a variety of individuals I had to split my time and energy into equal portions for, it would not only get tiring real fast, but it would also be unnecessarily complicated.

Nah, my ideal form of relationship couldn't have more than two people involved - myself and one other.

That said, if polyamory is your thing, go for it. Very few people have the energy capable of handling many partners at once, but if you can, then I don't think there's a problem. If you're talking in terms of morality, I honestly don't give a rat's ass - as long as the relationship(s) is/are consensual, then I'll defend your right to have it/them. But it's just not for me.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

NovaStar said:


> Not for me. I know some folks think it's fine to stay open with the possibilities, but since I tend to put a strong investment in a partner, it would be demanding of them to put just as much energy into me whilst also trying to balance time spent with another. My own time and energy are limited because I spread them evenly across all my projects, with a little more on my partner. If I had a variety of individuals I had to split my time and energy into equal portions for, it would not only get tiring real fast, but it would also be unnecessarily complicated.
> 
> Nah, my ideal form of relationship couldn't have more than two people involved - myself and one other.
> 
> That said, if polyamory is your thing, go for it. Very few people have the energy capable of handling many partners at once, but if you can, then I don't think there's a problem. If you're talking in terms of morality, I honestly don't give a rat's ass - as long as the relationship(s) is/are consensual, then I'll defend your right to have it/them. But it's just not for me.


Thanks. I'm not talking specifically about morality. Just the preference in general.


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think it's weird.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

By the way, if you're not SJ, here are the other parts of the poll,

NT - http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/106220-how-do-you-feel-about-polyamory-part-2-4-a.html

NF - http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/106222-how-do-you-feel-about-polyamory-part-3-4-a.html

SP - http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/106223-how-do-you-feel-about-polyamory-part-4-4-a.html


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm too jealous for all of that.
I'm a one partner kinda gal.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not a sensor. I'm just here to troll the poll. I'm surprised how many ISTJ's wouldn't mind though.


----------

